# [SOLVED] Windows 7 and Jedi Academy



## ironicart (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello!

I just upgraded my Vista 64bit to a Windows 7 64bit. It wasn't a clean install, I just upgraded upon my last OS.

Now, when I try to enter Jedi Academy Multiplayer(I deleted it and reinstalled it) it gets me to the first splash screen and crashes with the most uninformative reason - It simply stopped working.

I have no clue to why this is happening, and other Beta Candidates of windows 7 are running the game just fine.

I've tried to update the game with a patch from 1.00 to 1.01 and I get this: Invalid directory, the target files couldn't be created.

As said, I am clueless how to fix it, and I hope you can help me.

Regards.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and Jedi Academy*

Hello and welcome to TSF
download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and wait for the list to load
select Jedi Academy, right click on it and choose uninstall, follow the onscreen instructions to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC and reinstall the game
when the installation finishes, install the latest patch, then right click on the game's shortcut and choose Compatibility, choose Win XP SP3, and make sure to check the option "Run as Admin" (bottom of compatibility tab)


----------



## ironicart (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and Jedi Academy*

Thanks for the effort, but it was futile. It did let me install the patch, which, up until now, wouldn't install. But I still get as far as to the splash screen and then it crashes on me. Still no reason or explanation to the crash.


----------



## ironicart (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and Jedi Academy*

Solved.
Video driver dedicated to Vista and needed to be updated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and Jedi Academy*

glad to hear you solved it, vista drivers are not good for games so yeah you had to update to the latest, I'll mark this thread as solved
enjoy your game


----------

